# Best shore fishing?



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

where would be the best place to go for shore fishing coming from the Columbus area? I have fished at Greenup a few times but dont seem to see to many reports about there. Would like to get into some hybrids or white bass and some sauger. Maybe this weekend. Thanks for any help.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

i would say racine or bellville ld. due to rain we had toady i'm sure river is going to be high and muddy.


----------



## longbow45613 (Jul 26, 2008)

white bass are startibg to show up at greenup. the stripers and hybreds should be there in 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

2 to 3 weeks??????


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Was going to say.....I caught over 20 stripers last saturday, over 20 saugeye Sunday.....Greenup......plus this rain = higher water temps...


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

So with the rain that we have had and the forecast for the weekend will the river be too high to fish, or is it low now?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Water came up 5 ft overnite but they were still there.Supposed to come up a little more but I don't mind it in the Spring


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

man 5 feet over night, is that normal? how fast will it go back down? Are all the pictures from Greenup? I'm thinking of taking a day off work to go to either maumee or down to the river but now with the cold and rain forecast thinking maybe i should wait a week.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

nice fish. those are wipers.got broken lines.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah,,,I know All but the Sauger and White Bass in the 2nd pic


----------



## Buckslayer (May 16, 2008)

Dave, what were you catching your fish on down there if you dont mind telling??


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

No problem Buckslayer,, I got the Wipers on a Gizz4, Storm Wildeye Shad (5"), The whites & Saugers came on White 3" Twisters and 1/8 oz White Crappie Jigs


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice job Dave! I see you are slaying those hybrids like usual. I'm going to try and make it down soon for some wiper time!


----------



## smith07 (Feb 28, 2009)

where is greenup?


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Daveo76 said:


> Yeah,,,I know All but the Sauger and White Bass in the 2nd pic


how do you tell the difference between the wiper and the white bass?
never seen a wiper in hand.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I think I'm going to take the day off next Monday and go down for the day. I found the site that shows the water levels but what is too high? I know there is some rain in the forecast for this week so I'll keep an eye on the water levels but I really dont have any idea how high is too high.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Fishers of Men said:


> how do you tell the difference between the wiper and the white bass?
> never seen a wiper in hand.


 Go back to the pics of the Wipers and notice the dark ,broken lines. Then go to the White Bass,Sauger pic and look at the White.The lines on the White aren't nearly as dark and are more or less straight. On the Striper ,Hybrid ,White Bass section, LMJ has a Sticky on the identification at the top.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

any taste difference?


----------

